# How Smart Are These Whales



## Riaz (5/6/14)

check this out

quite cool!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek (5/6/14)

Wow! Quite an amazing video! Thanks @Riaz


----------



## Riaz (5/6/14)

what caught me was how they teach the baby whale to hunt !


----------



## Die Kriek (5/6/14)

Riaz said:


> what caught me was how they teach the baby whale to hunt !


That is the true tell of inteligence. Passing on of knowledge.

Saw a NatGeo doccie some time back about chimps making crude spears to hunt with

EDIT: Found an arti about the spear hunting chimps
http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2008/04/chimps-with-spears/mary-roach-text


----------

